# How to properly detune edges for Jibbing/Park...?



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

get a 3 degree base with 90 degree side. Good compromise. Detune(round) ends past the contact points, and if you want, a bit in the middle of the board


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

Really confused...

I would assume that if you have a 'dedicated' park/jib board...That you should always detune its edges since your going to be mainly riding it in the park anyways...correct...?

On the other hand...If you have a 'dedicated' all mountain/groomer/carving board...That you should not detune its edges since you need an edge for carving...correct...? 

Well...What if you ride all mountain freestyle and have a one board quiver killer...? Should you detune the edges on a one board quiver killer that is all mountain and sees park/jibs maybe 40-50% of the time...? Will detuning an all mountain boards edge hinder its abilities for carving/groomers...?


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

Also forgot to mention...Where on the side cut are you supposed to detune...? 

I always assumed you were supposed to detune the 'whole side cut' from contact point to contact point. Maybe that was my mistake and I did a bad detune job and ended up detuning too much of my side cut. Therefore making the board really unstable and not good for carving at high speeds. 

I would assume that the best sections to detune would be from 'inside the insert packs' all the way to just past the contact points...correct...?

On the other hand...Wouldn't it make more sense to detune from the outside of one insert pack to the outside of the other insert pack and not go all the way to the contact points...That way, you get catch-freeness all under your body where its most needed for rails/boxes while also giving you an edge on the outside towards the contact points where its most needed for carving/groomers. Correct...?


----------

